# Warm growing Paphiopedilum



## delphiguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers,

Im looking into expanding my collection. Im looking to have a list of all those
Paphs that would do well in a tropical climate (>30c day temp, 26-29c night
temp). Of course I'd appreciate it if you can list those beginner plants. btw
im looking into species as hybrids can get way too expensive here. Anyways
this is what i am currently growing:

2 x Paphiopedilum philippinense
1 x Paphiopedilum fowlei
3 x Paphiopedilum ciliolare
1 x Paphiopedilum urbanianum
1 x Paphiopedilum hybrid (forgot the name, citron alien something)
1 x Paphiopedilum noid (maudiae)
1 x Paphiopedilum godefroyea


And I was recommended the following:

Paphiopedilum acmoduntum 
Paphiopedilum concolor 
Paphiopedilum haynaldianum 
Paphiopedilum liemianum
Paphiopedilum greyi
Paphiopedilum maudiae
Paphiopedilum glaucophyllum
Paphiopedilum nevium


I have already made a reservation for the acmoduntum, concolor and haynaldianum 
which i am going to pick up mid-october.

Also I'm looking to care for a Phragmepidium but i was told that they're cool
growing and that wont thrive in a tropical climate, is this true?


thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2009)

"Also I'm looking to care for a Phragmepidium but i was told that they're cool
growing and that wont thrive in a tropical climate, is this true?"
This is false for about half the Phrags


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 24, 2009)

ah thanks for the info slipperking (loved that name). as soon as i see one
locally i will definitely give phrags a try.


----------



## Pete (Sep 24, 2009)

you can grow them all!
dont be discouraged by cultural requirements. you never know if you can grow it until you try.. I live in Hawaii and can grow every species just fine... Some are just a little more tempermental than others. I have found that light intensity and water rest are more important than the temperature. I have had malipoense and armeniacums growing wonderfully and now with open flowers and in bud in the summertime at only 500' elevation in hawaii...
Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the caudatum group may be a little warmer growing than some of the others. Grande (caudatum x longifolium) is a good example of a warmer grower.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Pete
thanks for the reply. Your elevation is still quite higher than what we have here.
If im not mistaken 500ft ASL = 160m ASL? I dont know about ours, but the neighboring 
area from where im at have an elevation 4m asl. So it really gets hot here and not
much temperature drop at night. Although this time of the year (july-feb), temperature
drops are much higher as this is the rainy season. Thats my aim anyways to care for
as much slippers as i can get my hands on hehe.

Slipper
Thanks, but i cant seem to find any info on the caudatum group here, http://www.slipperorchids.info


thanks


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 24, 2009)

I find phrags to be more temperature tolerant than paphs.....even the "cool" ones like besseae seem to bloom OK at my normal room temperature...and certainly the hybrids don't care.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 24, 2009)

so all that they're saying about phrags here are not true then? I hope i can
find one here I'd definitely love to give it a try.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2009)

delphiguy said:


> Slipper
> Thanks, but i cant seem to find any info on the caudatum group here, http://www.slipperorchids.info
> 
> thanks



http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragspecies/index.html
Scroll down -- you'll see them.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 25, 2009)

found them, god they're beautiful.... i will be on a lookout for them. thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

delphiguy said:


> found them, god they're beautiful.... i will be on a lookout for them. thanks.



And look for hybrids made with them -- they should be a bit easier to grow.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw a website the other day from a company who considers all Paphs are warm growing except for micranthum and armeniacum. I no longer visit that website (just thought I would throw that in).


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 27, 2009)

do you still have the link for the site?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi from Malaysia..  The multifloral species should do well where you're from as most species are native to the Philippines. You might want to try some brachys like niveum, godefroyae, bellatulum and their hybrids. These are easy to grow (provided you don't grow them too wet), have gorgeous foliage, rather free-flowering and the flowers are pretty long lasting.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 27, 2009)

paphioboy
thanks for the recommendations, i already have a godefroyea, i hope i can 
bloom it real soon. Niveum is also recommended and Im going to get it next.
I have seen photos of bellatulum they are beautiful i will definitely get that one
too when i see one.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

BTW, if you live in a hilly place, barbata species and hybrids (Maudiae type) should do well because of the nighttime temperature drop.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 27, 2009)

ah thanks, we are not far from a mountain, and we do get colder nights 
compared to others.


----------

